# How much does a good solicitor cost?



## Peeved (3 Jul 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me how much I should expect to pay for a good solicitor for a consultation and also to issue a letter on my behalf?
Is there an hourly rate or fee per letter? No research required on their behalf or expenses etc.?
Appreciate any information anyone may have!


----------



## Woodie (4 Jul 2013)

In my experience this is a bit like; how long is a piece of string.  Also the definition of good can be relative.  I have usually been charged by the hour Eur290-460 per hour depending on the level of experience of the adviser and type of advice required but also had letters done for 50 quid.  I guess some will do the job for a price but in my experience this usually is a percentage of the amount involved to you.  Times are hard so I guess someone will be open to negotiation.
I would advice on your statement "no research required or expenses" never to assume anything in the law, unless you are a legal eagle.  Sometimes even the simple issue to the common man can be more complex or made more complex in a legal context.
Essentially you should thread with caution and don't assume to tell  the solicitor how to do their job (very difficult sometimes when you are thinking common sense rather that law )
Hope this helps.


----------



## Peeved (4 Jul 2013)

Thanks Woodie, much appreciated.
Was just wondering what going rates were as have been charged a pretty hefty bill and just wanted to have a rough idea of others experiences of fee's.
I used the "no research required or expenses" as there was no research performed or any outlay of expenses ie. (phone calls to be made or documents to be obtained) on the part of the solicitor in that he didn't have to go through any documenatation etc which I realise would escalate costs dramatically. It was just a consultation whereby he took a statement and issued a letter. Sorry if that was a bit misleading, wasn't assuming there was no research etc. involved. I've obviously gone for the upper end of the market but hopefully its a case of, pay peanuts and you get monkeys. I'm on the pigs back if it goes like that! 
Thanks again, that was very helpful!


----------



## Woodie (4 Jul 2013)

No problem.  
I'd be interested if anyone else has comments about cost of solicitors.  From example selling  up and buying in UK cost so much less than here in Ireland I was truly shocked at the difference.


----------



## demoivre (4 Jul 2013)

Peeved said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell me how much I should expect to pay for a good solicitor



Good legal advice is expensive, bad legal advice is very expensive. Have paid up to €450 an hour in the past but the advice was worth it.


----------



## PolkaDot (4 Jul 2013)

Currently coming to the end of a very frustrating house purchasing experience, which has led me to believe that there is no such thing as a good solicitor


----------



## Importer (4 Jul 2013)

The GOOD Solicitors that I know DO NOT handle house purchases.

Another useless piece of information to digest.


----------



## Sandals (5 Jul 2013)

Woodie said:


> In my experience this is a bit like; how long is a piece of string.



Two cases we'v had (two different solicitors), both give a rough price, however final bill both double+, what can you do only pay!


----------



## Peeved (6 Jul 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping that it will be money well spent. Don't have much choice in the matter in this case but I did say at the start that I would rather pay double than realise too late that I've messed up because of someone who was incompetent.
 I guess I'll find out in a while.


----------

